# "21 Brix Winery" near Walkers



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2011)

There is a brand new winery that just opened last week near Walker on rt. 20 if anyone is in the area. I know the owner and they also have about 200 acres of grapes. If you're in the area stop in and say hi. If you live near by check out their web site as they are currently hiring help.

http://www.21brix.com/


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 14, 2011)

Sounds like we need extra time now when we go to Walkers to allow for a stop in. Thanks


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2011)

2nd job in the winery bidness!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2011)

Not a second job as it is too far from my house. Just a real nice winery worth stopping at and good winemaker.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2011)

Use guys are spoiled on the right coast!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2011)

I travel about 40 minutes right now. That winery would be another 20 minutes. Myfirst 30 years or working I was always within 10-15 minutes of work. That was nice.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 14, 2011)

I live 8 min from work so definitely spoiled but I chose that 25 years ago when we moved here. 50% of the 10,000 workers commute daily. 50% commute 30 miles or less. 25% commute 30-60 miles. and and unbelievable 25% commute more than 60 miles with many as far away as 100 miles!!!! (ABQ)


----------



## Julie (Sep 15, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I travel about 40 minutes right now. That winery would be another 20 minutes. Myfirst 30 years or working I was always within 10-15 minutes of work. That was nice.





ibglowin said:


> I live 8 min from work so definitely spoiled but I chose that 25 years ago when we moved here. 50% of the 10,000 workers commute daily. 50% commute 30 miles or less. 25% commute 30-60 miles. and and unbelievable 25% commute more than 60 miles with many as far away as 100 miles!!!! (ABQ)



Gotch ya both beat, I travel about 1 minute. I"m around 50 yards from work. And it is sweet.


----------



## rodo (Sep 15, 2011)

> Gotch ya both beat, I travel about 1 minute. I"m around 50 yards from work. And it is sweet.


 

Out the side door, 20 steps down and I'm there.


----------



## Flem (Sep 15, 2011)

I work out of the home. When I work. LOL


----------



## robie (Sep 15, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> There is a brand new winery that just opened last week near Walker on rt. 20 if anyone is in the area. I know the owner and they also have about 200 acres of grapes. If you're in the area stop in and say hi. If you live near by check out their web site as they are currently hiring help.
> 
> http://www.21brix.com/



I know there are much bigger vineyards around, but still, 200 acres is a BIG vineyard to me. Takes lots of workers to take care of all those vines. One has to experience setting up even a single acre of vines to really appreciate the work/cost of setting up 200 acres.

Having said that, what a dream come true it would be to have something like that. 

I missed my calling!


----------

